# AI stands?



## default (May 28, 2011)

anyone have any reviews on AI stands? i know its just a stand and not much could be said, but how is the build? is it all particle board? is it strong? etc etc.

was looking for a stand and i didnt want anything cheap looking, but preferred to work around a budget, but $220 for a stand wasnt exactly what i had in mind, but if the build is good i wouldnt mind either.
i was also considering to build my own stand with a buddy, but not enough time.. so any imput on these stands would be great help because if they blow, then i might just build my own.
cheers.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the 60CM stand in grey? The build quality is meh. It takes a good 30-45mins to build it as it didnt come with instructions. The painted layer (sorta like a sticker) really damages at the edges and you need to be extremely careful. Pretty sure its particle board wrapped in a layer of painted sticker plastic.

The hand grip hole tore poorly and caused an ugly looking rip in the paint.

Overall the stand is sturdy and can accommodate my 2213 + 10lbs CO2 tank without much problems. 

Quality wise the sticker (paint layer) damages easily. No drill locations for the doors. ......... sorry I am all over the place. I felt it was too expensive for the quality though I have no clue what else I could get for $90....

Maybe a nice furniture piece would be better from IKEA? You have no issues about sturdiness, more or less damage due to cheap quality I think.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> I have the 60CM stand in grey? The build quality is meh. It takes a good 30-45mins to build it as it didnt come with instructions. The painted layer (sorta like a sticker) really damages at the edges and you need to be extremely careful. Pretty sure its particle board wrapped in a layer of painted sticker plastic.
> 
> The hand grip hole tore poorly and caused an ugly looking rip in the paint.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review, sounds exactly like what I expected. One of those stands that won't really survive any sort of relocating. I just need to find another alternative now..
And it's hard to find ikea furniture that big without having to have extra mods done to it...


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

If your handy...just build it yourself. I just finished a two tier stand for a 65 gallon and a 20 gallon long based on this design (I modified the design a bit to make it a two tier):

http://freshwatercichlids.com/do-it-yourself-aquarium-stand

Very sturdy (could probably survive a grenade blast), good design and doesn't use that much lumber (I think I used only 6 2x4).


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

No issues with sturdiness -- there had better not be considering that I have a 79-gallon sitting on it. The issues I had was a lack of instructions, and no pre-drilling holes on doors.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

vrodolfo said:


> If your handy...just build it yourself. I just finished a two tier stand for a 65 gallon and a 20 gallon long based on this design (I modified the design a bit to make it a two tier):
> 
> http://freshwatercichlids.com/do-it-yourself-aquarium-stand
> 
> Very sturdy (could probably survive a grenade blast), good design and doesn't use that much lumber (I think I used only 6 2x4).


That looks nice and simple. Just lacking time..



solarz said:


> No issues with sturdiness -- there had better not be considering that I have a 79-gallon sitting on it. The issues I had was a lack of instructions, and no pre-drilling holes on doors.


I just like the finishing of the stand.. But if sturdiness is ok then 220 shouldn't be too bad..


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Ok so I picked up the stand. Problem now is... The stand is 90cm long but my apparent 3 footer is actually 91cm long... It's 1cm too long... Would this be an issue if I ignore it? Or should I support with a sheet of plywood?...


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

you sure you didnt mix up the top and bottom sheets?
my 60cm is exact.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> you sure you didnt mix up the top and bottom sheets?
> my 60cm is exact.


the stand is exact, its measured 90cm, but my tank is 91cm... that one extra centimeter, some people say its fine and half a centimeter on both sides shouldnt be a problem, while others say it could be a problem.


----------

